# [Lucid] Lucid's MVP Virtu 2.0 is now available.



## SlackerITGuy

For those that don't know what Lucid Virtu MVP is, here's everything you need to know about it: http://www.lucidlogix.com/technology.html

In short Lucid Virtu MVP is a software/hardware solution that allows any current GPU, from both NVIDIA and AMD, to work together with the integrated GPUs of Intel's LGA1155 processors. Here's the current list of Motherboards supporting this technology: http://www.lucidlogix.com/mvp-product-list.shtml.

Lucid Virtu MVP 2.0 was released yesterday, we've been hearing about this since last year, it was supposed to debut at CES, but it didn't for some reason. So here it is (trial version):

x86: http://www.lucidlogix.com/download/Lucidlogix%20VIRTU%20MVP%202.0_3.0.104.26112%20Setup_32Bit.exe
x64: http://www.lucidlogix.com/download/Lucidlogix%20VIRTU%20MVP%202.0_3.0.104.26112%20Setup_64Bit.exe

Download page: http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp2.shtml
Release notes: http://www.lucidlogix.com/download/VirtuMVP2_Release_notes3-0-104_Feb_05_2013.pdf


----------



## Shmerrick

Haven't gotten it to work for 6 months, I hope 2.0 fixes the problems.


----------



## Fuel Truck

Someone should see if it's worth using now :/


----------



## nature1ders

It's not free anymore







I don't think we can upgrade, we gotta buy it again


----------



## sherlock

I wonder if these would be bundled into Z87 motherboards or will they write a new program for Haswell IGPU.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> It's not free anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we can upgrade, we gotta buy it again


You can download the trial version though, 30 days is more than enough to see if 2.0 is really that much superior, in terms of stability, performance, compatibility, etc, vs the previous build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I wonder if these would be bundled into Z87 motherboards or will they write a new program for Haswell IGPU.


I don't think I've heard anything about a new Hydra chip being developed, so we'll see.

I don't think the issues plaguing this technology are hardware related though, they main issue is the lack of compatibility with new games and drivers. And even if you got it working, most people suffered from crashing issues, weird artifacts, etc, although most of it was related to the Hyper Performance portion of the Virtu software.

Hopefully 2.0 fixes all of this.


----------



## ghostrider85

so, we have to pay for an update of a crappy useless software? no thanks.


----------



## TheLawIX

I'd give it a shot if it worked with SLI. Honestly though, it is a pretty horrible program, exceptional concept though. AMD APU looks like a professional version of LucidVirtu.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i tried it with bf3 when i got my new mobo. frame rate capped at 40fps. never used it since


----------



## geoxile

So what exactly does it do? The link in the OP kind of makes it sound like Optimus


----------



## Stay Puft

In the release notes it says it doesnt work with amd 13.1 and up drivers. I was going to test but i'm not reverting back from beta 5


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> So what exactly does it do? The link in the OP kind of makes it sound like Optimus


yes, a crappy and buggy version of optimus.


----------



## lynxxyarly

For what its worth, I just installed it and it works in the 3 games I cared the most about for it working in on with my current rig.

Skyrim
BF3
Metro 2033

With the old virtu mvp (latest before 2.0) Skyrim would stutter non stop with mpv enabled, bf3 would lose a lot of texture and crash quite often, and Metro 2033 worked with about 15-20fps boost.

Now I have mvp 2.0 turned on with just hyperperformance enabled (not virtual vsync) and I gain about 30+ fps boost in skyrim, with no stuttering. BF3 I get about 25-40fps boost with no texture loss and Metro 2033 gives about 35+fps boost on average. Overall, I'm impressed with this. I think it will go far if they get the software tweaked for even better performance.

I'm using nvidia 313.95 beta drivers btw


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> For what its worth, I just installed it and it works in the 3 games I cared the most about for it working in on with my current rig.
> 
> Skyrim
> BF3
> Metro 2033
> 
> With the old virtu mvp (latest before 2.0) Skyrim would stutter non stop with mpv enabled, bf3 would lose a lot of texture and crash quite often, and Metro 2033 worked with about 15-20fps boost.
> 
> Now I have mvp 2.0 turned on with just hyperperformance enabled (not virtual vsync) and I gain about 30+ fps boost in skyrim, with no stuttering. BF3 I get about 25-40fps boost with no texture loss and Metro 2033 gives about 35+fps boost on average. Overall, I'm impressed with this. I think it will go far if they get the software tweaked for even better performance.
> 
> I'm using nvidia 313.95 beta drivers btw


so they updated it and fixed some bugs, now they want to charge money for basically a bug removal?


----------



## dean0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> For what its worth, I just installed it and it works in the 3 games I cared the most about for it working in on with my current rig.
> 
> Skyrim
> BF3
> Metro 2033
> 
> With the old virtu mvp (latest before 2.0) Skyrim would stutter non stop with mpv enabled, bf3 would lose a lot of texture and crash quite often, and Metro 2033 worked with about 15-20fps boost.
> 
> Now I have mvp 2.0 turned on with just hyperperformance enabled (not virtual vsync) and I gain about 30+ fps boost in skyrim, with no stuttering. BF3 I get about 25-40fps boost with no texture loss and Metro 2033 gives about 35+fps boost on average. Overall, I'm impressed with this. I think it will go far if they get the software tweaked for even better performance.
> 
> I'm using nvidia 313.95 beta drivers btw


It cant be that good... your framerate must have doubled if you are getting 30+fps incease
I used the old version and it was rubbish and caused witcher 2 to crash


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> so they updated it and fixed some bugs, now they want to charge money for basically a bug removal?


Yeah..that seems to be the only downside. I would imagine they would need to make it free to really appease the people who would use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean0*
> 
> It cant be that good... your framerate must have doubled if you are getting 30+fps incease
> I used the old version and it was rubbish and caused witcher 2 to crash


I agree that it was crap. Which is why I'm saying people should actually this themselves and see. It works, at least, in my applications.

Skyrim I would get 40s steady fps, its up in the 80s now. BF3 would dip below 60 during heavy explosions and such, now it sits moslty steady in the 90s, dipping into the 60s during heavy explosions.

Metro 2033 just runs a lot better with this iteration of MVP than the last one did. Just feels smoother.

This is just one man's short testing. I'm not saying others will see what I see, but it is what I'm experiencing, never the less.


----------



## akromatic

hmm not pleased with the whole "buy" for something that is bundled with the mobo especially when it may not work all the time and totally unnecessary and provides next to no benefit

i've tried using lucid on my z68 board and it never worked and that resulted into throwing away a good and never used board for some z77 boards. lucid with my z77 works alright though i've not used the computer beyond running 3dmark

i'd rather live with half the frames and a crashy version over paying $89 for v2.0

right now the only thing lucid does that interests me and willing to buy is the VGware cloud for virtualised gaming desktop


----------



## jonathan123456789

lucid is a great concept but poor execution, people think they are getting a performance boost, this is not strictly true, what lucid does is boost the responsiveness of a game, the increase in FPS is artificial its displaying FPS calls not actual FPS, it will only "increase FPS" when it is above the refresh rate of the monitor, this is not really where you want the increase, i'd prefer if it could increase my FPS in games i'm struggling to run say games where i'm only getting 30 fps, if it increased that this would be great, you can verify this by running fraps, you will see areas (where your fps is more than your refresh rate) will suddently be elveated to an unrealistic fps, but you will also see areas where you were already struggling will not be boosted. its hard to explain:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5728/intel-z77-panther-point-chipset-and-motherboard-preview-asrock-asus-gigabyte-msi-ecs-and-biostar/2

it really isn't anything to do with performance it's more about which frames get rendered and which don't increasing responsiveness.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> For what its worth, I just installed it and it works in the 3 games I cared the most about for it working in on with my current rig.
> 
> Skyrim
> BF3
> Metro 2033
> 
> With the old virtu mvp (latest before 2.0) Skyrim would stutter non stop with mpv enabled, bf3 would lose a lot of texture and crash quite often, and Metro 2033 worked with about 15-20fps boost.
> 
> Now I have mvp 2.0 turned on with just hyperperformance enabled (not virtual vsync) and I gain about 30+ fps boost in skyrim, with no stuttering. BF3 I get about 25-40fps boost with no texture loss and Metro 2033 gives about 35+fps boost on average. Overall, I'm impressed with this. I think it will go far if they get the software tweaked for even better performance.
> 
> I'm using nvidia 313.95 beta drivers btw


Thanks for the feedback mate, I'll be checking it later that's for sure.

I'm not so interested in the Hyper Performance part, but only in the Virtual VSync. In Battlefield 3, do you have to enable the in game VSync as well?


----------



## keiko1

Hi folks i installed the virtu 2 software this morning and ran some test with bf3 and i was loosing around 6 to 10 fps and getting stutter . I run bf3 at 1440p with an i7 3770 k oced to 4.2 ghz and an asus gtx680 direct cu2 and with the card oced too and get between 56 to 58 frames with the settings on bf 3 maxed . If anyone has any inputs that would be appreciated . thanks


----------



## jonathan123456789

like i said above you will most likely LOSE fps if you enable it in games you are already struggling with, it will eat up your vram as well, it only comes into effect when your fps is above the refresh rate of the monitor, there is no performance gain as such, its artificial, even though it will report that you have more fps its measuring the fps calls not necessarily the displayed ones. its NOT a performance enhancing tool. its to increase responsiveness and smoothness. it will help if you are already running a game at high fps, it will reduce input lag, great for first person shooters etc, it WILL NOT ACTUALLY INCREASE YOUR PERFORMANCE, you are not actually displaying more fps, as such


----------



## keiko1

OK thanks jonathan i better wait till i get my 2nd 680 or a 780 then before getting some use out of it


----------



## RussianHak

This does not work with Z68 correct?


----------



## jonathan123456789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> OK thanks jonathan i better wait till i get my 2nd 680 or a 780 then before getting some use out of it


use fraps, if in game fraps is always reporting frames higher than your refresh rate, your good to go, if its constantly reporting fps less than your refresh rate then lucid will be doing nothing except taking up extra vram.


----------



## dkizzy

Is it even worth re-enabling Lucid on a Z68 board?


----------



## Hatefly

Nope, won't upgrade or even install this again. Caused so many issues with my build I had to do a wipe and fresh install. It left so much junk behind it. Very frustrating. Seemed to do nothing but cap my FPS and cause simple games to slow way down. Also, I couldn't get rid of that stupid logo overlay.


----------



## RussianHak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkizzy*
> 
> Is it even worth re-enabling Lucid on a Z68 board?


Seems like it's not worth it at all. Don't even try, Z68 boards got the "Beta" version of it. More like a joke.


----------



## flash2021

I wrote the version that came with my Z77 mobo off after i kept having to turn it off for benching 3dmark,etc...i can run Borderlands 2 > 120fps sometimes on my 120Hz monitor, maybe it would help there? if it doesn't "increase performance" im not messing with it again...i can't get 120fps on any other games I play right now anyway


----------



## feniks

wondering if they could make it compatible with SLI/CFX ...


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I might be in the minority, but I actually have had good luck with VirtuMVP... Yes, there are certain programs that don't work with the Hyperformance thing quite well, so I disable that part of it on a game-to-game basis, but the VirtualVsync feature works well on just about anything I tried it with... Hyperformance works well, when it works...

I'd be tempted to try the 2.0 version, but I really do not feel like paying for it.


----------



## Aparition

I'm still under the impression that Lucid is only aimed at increasing the responsiveness of games. Reducing input lag by making the frames displayed the only frames rendered.
So every input response is for an active frame instead of a buffer frame the video card dumps instead of displaying.

I never thought it actually improved performance at all graphically.

Am I still correct?


----------



## Deacon

Well can't really complain about it, I'v been running MVP for the past 2 weeks, since my 670 crapped out on me, so I'm using this pared to an old AMD 5770, I had laying around until I get my rma, I mainly use it with GW2 and on medium, I get a steady 40-50 fps on 1080p, witch quite impressive, since without it I get 25-35, so I'm happy. not gonna upgrade this tho, since the moment I get my new 670 I won't need this anymore. This is one of those programs that will do wonders to old cards, but no point in using with the new ones at least for now.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This is actually pretty helpful IMO. I'm not seeing any performance gains, in fact, I lose about 5% with it enabled. But, Virtu Vsync is incredibly handy. It nearly eliminates screen tearing, like normal Vsync, except you are no longer capped at your display's refresh rate. In games where you aren't pulling more than your display's refresh, it's still useful - set Vsync to Adaptive (Half refresh rate) in Nvidia CP and enjoy no screen tearing without being locked at 30 FPS. This basically gets rid of the need to ever use typical Vsync. Got rid of a lot of stuttering in Metro 2033 as well, for whatever reasons.


----------



## zalbard

Does it actually deserve to be called version 2.0? The change log is underwhelming.
Curious if it is coming with Haswell as well.


----------



## Deeldo

Will this ever work with SLI/Xfire?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> Will this ever work with SLI/Xfire?


Probably not.


----------



## BradleyW

Until this works with crossfire I refuse to install it.


----------



## Shmerrick

DO NOT INSTALL THIS SOFTWARE! If you try to remove it, it breaks your computer. I've done 2 clean installs because of this crap. It messes up your dotNET framework where you can't even repair it to get it working again. Be warned.


----------



## atomicmew

Unbelievable that they are charging for this.


----------



## maarten12100

Still negative feedback it tend to not work for me.
But I have only one running system supporting it.
However I will give it another shot on my new rig.
But paying for this future that should've been included FULLY WORKING in the first place, not gonna happen.


----------



## Stay Puft

Still a waste of time guys. A great idea but they dont grasp the programming expertise of implementing it perfectly.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've had a very mixed bag of results with Lucid's software, using it since last summer on 3 different motherboard set ups. 2 were ASRock Z77 motherboards and one was a Gigabyte Z68 motherboard. Also tried a bunch of graphics cards (all single configuration): HD 7870, HD 7970, GTX 670, GTX 660 Ti, and a 9800GT (oof!)

It was clearly helping on the Z68 motherboard + HD 7870 with Hyperformance enabled, last summer. Unfortunately, Z68 only supports a trial version of Lucid MVP, so after 30 days I got regular Lucid Virtu, non MVP, and kept it to date, even after upgrading that machine with an HD7970. I can tell the difference between having Virtu on and off: lower temperatures and resulting fan noise with Virtu on for the overclocked HD7970.

As for my Z77 motherboards that have full licences for Virtu MVP... well, I've not seen any positive difference in fps or performance with Lucid on. Only in terms of slightly reduced temperatures. I've not seen any fps boost from Hyperformance where it works, and bugs and application crashes and start-up problems where it doesn't. Heaven doesn't work with Hyperformance for me, on both windows 7 and 8, and it's listed as one of the fully supported applications.

I've now used multiple versions of Virtu MVP with various GPU driver iterations, WQHL and not, and I'd say the only thing it reliably good for is reducing temperatuers a tad, and everything else has not really seemed to live up to expectations.
---
Just to add an important (to me at least) detail:

Without Lucid Virtu MVP running, if I watch a video stream on my other monitor while playing a game (like TV in the background), I get a significant fps drop in my game / stutter. With Lucid Virtu MVP, I retain high fps and no noticeable performance hit happens.


----------



## jonathan123456789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'm still under the impression that Lucid is only aimed at increasing the responsiveness of games. Reducing input lag by making the frames displayed the only frames rendered.
> So every input response is for an active frame instead of a buffer frame the video card dumps instead of displaying.
> 
> I never thought it actually improved performance at all graphically.
> 
> Am I still correct?


yes you are, its misleading as it shows an increase in fps people believe its increasing performance unfortunately this isn't true, it does indeed increase response/reduce lag.


----------



## Chaython

does igpu cause more cpu heat? i have igpu off


----------



## Chaython

does this software work with enough games that i should install it?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> does this software work with enough games that i should install it?


It doesnt work. Don't waste y our time


----------



## Chaython

But still I'm going to try if I gpu doesn't cause heat???


----------



## Chaython

Do u know if always on I gpu causes higher heat


----------



## Stay Puft

Ofcourse the igp will cause more heat when enabled


----------



## 113802

I'm not going to lie I can feel a difference when using Lucid Virtu MVP in Crysis 3 Beta. On Very High settings @ 1920x1200 with my GTX 470 I can feel some lag but once I turn it on the game feels remarkably smoother. I don't know if I should try 2.0 or just stick with what is currently working.


----------



## Ecstacy

Does anyone if Virtu (current version) works well on a Z68 mobo? I want to use my 6950 for 2D and 3D (DVI connected to the 6950) but be able to use my HD 3000 for transcoding media.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Does anyone if Virtu (current version) works well on a Z68 mobo? I want to use my 6950 for 2D and 3D (DVI connected to the 6950) but be able to use my HD 3000 for transcoding media.


Worked fine for me, as far as I could tell from my brief testing.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> It doesnt work. Don't waste y our time


So you're saying all the people here who have said it makes a noticeable difference in their games are all making this up out of thin air? In effect, they're lying about what they're reporting?

Is that what you're saying?


----------



## ElevenEleven

^ It's no miracle brew. In some cases it works great, and in others, it creates problems. Many people are not willing to spend the time to test it out extensively, and the benefits are tenuous in my experience (of testing it out continuously since last summer). I do still use it, for lessened load on my discrete GPU and in some cases an fps boost, but there have been many times when I removed it (and then came back to use it soon after). I would say it doesn't work as well as advertised, and has the whole issue of applications crashing on start-up or otherwise--hence the wide skepticism about the benefits. Personally even I read the notes for the most recent version, and they are full of potential problems... except now Lucid wants us to pay a lot of money for this buggy product. I'm down with it for free, but if they want to ask for payments, they need to make absolutely sure it actually works as advertised.


----------



## Chiraq

^this

I only tried it w BF3 tbh, but when textures got misplaced etc. and it started crashing the game at start, then I knew this utility needed much more work.


----------



## nature1ders

Listen it obviously works and is a good idea, but the real issue is they charge for this upgrade a pretty high price, I mean we basically need to re-buy a license fully. And I also am concerned about what happens if our PC crashes and we want to re-activate it, does it do online activations? Will it re-activate or think it's activated already and deny us a reinstall of the license key? Does it over-write the old VirtuaMVP Chip's license key and install one for 2.0 thereby preventing future reinstalls of 1.0?

So many questions and no answers!


----------



## Pillz Here

I haven't tried any games yet other than LoL but it definitely makes a difference in the overall smoothness of application transitions between my two monitors and window movements in general. Certain windows used to be extremely laggy when moving them around from my main monitor (powered by my 680) to my secondary monitor (powered by my processor's Intel graphics), but not since I've installed this. If this is all it improves...I'm fine with that and it may be worth a purchase.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

One thing I'll say about them selling licenses now, they better step up their game, and I mean = updates every new driver/game release.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> One thing I'll say about them selling licenses now, they better step up their game, and I mean = updates every new driver/game release.


You have to buy a license for every update. 3.0? Another license please.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> *You have to buy a license for every update*. 3.0? Another license please.


Where does it say that?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Where does it say that?


This software comes with z77 motherboards, they removed the bugs and now want to charge money, so yes they are charging money for an update


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> This software comes with z77 motherboards, they removed the bugs and now want to charge money, so yes they are charging money for an update


That doesn't mean they'll charge for every new release mate come on now...

I'll try it, I'm not interested one bit in the Hyper Performance part of the software, if Virtual VSync works as intended with ~100% of the games out there, without any sort of game breaking bugs, I'll get the standard version.

It seems that they fixed the memory leak that was affecting BF3, so that's a good sign.


----------



## MightyMission

I couldn't get it to work with metro 2033 to bench the difference of before and after..am i supposed to plug my screen into the onboard video connection instead of the gpu?


----------



## davidm71

Heck,

I can't even install this on my Z68 board. Says invalid gpu configuration. I used to be able to run the trial version just fine. I even updated my hd3000 drivers. IMO they're charging too much for this as its still way too buggy. Last time I had it running it made my Mass Efffect game stutter. Now version 2.0 refuses to run!

Pass!


----------



## ManOfC

so you can install this version on z68?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> so you can install this version on z68?


I did, and also, I'm probably just an idiot and missed it, but I didn't/don't see anything about it being a 30 trial...guess I'll see in about a month. Honestly, not sure why so many people have troubles with it, while others don't. I have a hunch a lot of it comes down to which motherboard you are specifically using. It's been working great with my Asrock Z68, which was kind of surprising, to be honest.


----------



## MME1122

The release notes seem a bit lacking, no info on actual improvements or changes. And the known issues section a is a little tough. Crashes and blue screens whenever changing drivers, issues with changing i/d modes, and "random" artifacts in games?
I'll try it at some point but I'd like to some professional reviews/benches first.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Heck,
> 
> I can't even install this on my Z68 board. Says invalid gpu configuration. I used to be able to run the trial version just fine. I even updated my hd3000 drivers. IMO they're charging too much for this as its still way too buggy. Last time I had it running it made my Mass Efffect game stutter. Now version 2.0 refuses to run!
> 
> Pass!


Check that your HD3000 driver is okay. Maybe try rolling back that driver. I had a pretty bad problem with updating HD2000 on another computer recently--windows update said it was time to update, and that update caused a lot of errors and blue screens. Rolling back helped. Also doing a repair helped =/


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So I just tried it guys, enabled the iGPU for my 2500K, installed the latest drivers from Intel.com, installed Lucid Virtu MVP 2.0, and boom it works just as advertised, enabled Virtual VSync, enabled the in game VSync option for BF3, and it worked, no screen tearing, all the goodness from VSync, and my FPS was reading ~70-120 FPS everything at Ultra.

The thing is, its not as smooth as having normal VSync + Frame limiter, it's somewhat hitchy/jumpy, not exactly butter smooth, the response is good, much better vs normal VSync, but the overall image smoothness was not something to write home about.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> I couldn't get it to work with metro 2033 to bench the difference of before and after..am i supposed to plug my screen into the onboard video connection instead of the gpu?


Yes you use the iGPU output.


----------



## slickric21

No you can use either.
iMODE will incur performance penalty vs dMODE, in region of 10-15%, so use dMODE.

To see the benefit in a benchmark enable hyperformance for that game and not virtual vsync.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickric21*
> 
> No you can use either.
> iMODE will incur performance penalty vs dMODE, in region of 10-15%, so use dMODE.
> 
> To see the benefit in a benchmark enable hyperformance for that game and not virtual vsync.


It is more like a 5% penalty at best since in the reviews they only lose 1/2 frames depending on game.
Just Dgpu and hope that it all works.


----------



## ManOnFire

I've emailed Lucid and MSI in disgust at paying extra for a feature I already payed for. Lucid does not work with version 1, Therefor you pay extra to have a LUCID ready board, Only to find out you'll then have to pay 25 quid to buy software to make it work. NOT acceptable

Still waiting on a reply


----------



## MKHunt

ETA: Nvm, saw version number is 3.0

Like others, I am rather upset that it's being marked for profit now that we all paid for it already.


----------



## zamdam

well, for some reason it will not activate on my pc. It wants me to enter a activation key. It say's. Virtu MVP is disable until license activation.


----------



## shizdan

Tried to update it to the latest Lucid, with Drivers 13.2 Beta 5. It just gives me .DLL errors


----------



## akromatic

i can sort of predict this move by lucid will be a massive flop and will be back on licensing to mobo suppliers till mobo manufactures fold when intel pulls that dick move of getting rid of LGA based CPU to BGA

ether way as long as they want money for the update, they arnt gonna get it from me. i'll stick to bundled MVP in "i"mode. losing 25% performance is no big deal. my GTX670 will handle that 25% loss in performance after all the highest detail that i ever apply to a game is the lowest possible setting @ 1080p


----------



## davidm71

I just turned it off last night. Couldn't get it to work. Who needs it!


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I just turned it off last night. Couldn't get it to work. Who needs it!










yea.. an i7 920 has an integrated gpu right? smh

edit:

if they're confident enough to charge money then I'm really interested in trying it out.

so what should I do? tried installing the installer on the first page and it didn't work. obviously I need to do something else. assuming I need to install drivers for the iGP right? where should I plug my primary monitor?


----------



## akromatic

where you plug your monitor depends on how you want lucid to work whether its i mode or d mode.

i mode = plug your monitor to your mobo and set your intel GPU as primary
d mode = plug your monitor to your GPU and set it to boot from external GPU


----------



## Rustynails

so if i understand using this will use the onboard gpu for physx ?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> so if i understand using this will use the onboard gpu for physx ?


Nope, PhysX has nothing to do with this.

Read the OP.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> so if i understand using this will use the onboard gpu for physx ?


It let's you switch between IGP and dedicated gpu which will make the powerconsumption lower in idle (however the new cards are already really efficient)

Also while gaming it can boost the game a bit but this doesn't really work most of the times (the times I tried it there are some people who have experienced positive things but the majority didn't)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It let's you switch between IGP and dedicated gpu which will make the powerconsumption lower in idle (however the new cards are already really efficient)
> 
> Also while gaming it can boost the game a bit but this doesn't really work most of the times (the times I tried it there are some people who have experienced positive things but the majority didn't)


Are people missing the most useful feature of this, the Virtu Vsync? Cause it is massively helpful to have all the benefits of Vsync, with little to zero of the drawbacks. No FPS limit when Vsync enabled...what's not to like? I think most of the fail of this program is from users not understanding it. And the massive flaw of them trying to charge for it now, though I still haven't seen anything about it being a demo on my system, though it's likely I missed it I guess.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Are people missing the most useful feature of this, the Virtu Vsync? Cause it is massively helpful to have all the benefits of Vsync, with little to zero of the drawbacks. No FPS limit when Vsync enabled...what's not to like? I think most of the fail of this program is from users not understanding it. And the massive flaw of them trying to charge for it now, though I still haven't seen anything about it being a demo on my system, though it's likely I missed it I guess.


Yeah that's the biggest attraction for sure, but how much better is it from the V2.21 releases? Virtual vsync in PS2 drops me to ~28fps.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I wouldn't use the Virtu Vsync in instances where I wouldn't have used it before, like any online gaming. No Vsync of any kind, Virtu or not, is still the most desirable setting in those situations. But in singleplayer, or games where you do not mind enabling Vsync, it is miles better. Not sure the exact FPS loss with Virtu Vsync, but a small loss is still miles better than being FPS limited by your display's refresh rate. If I would have to guess, I would say between 5-10% is all I am seeing in lost FPS while running Virtu Vsync versus Vsync disabled. If I can find some time, maybe I'll do some more testing with some actual numbers to look at. I never really used Virtu MVP before, so I can't comment on the improvements, or perhaps lack thereof, in comparison to an older version.

Another very useful trick to use, though I believe I might have already shared this - In games where you are averaging FPS lower than your refresh rate, generally, you're pretty much screwed in regards to Vsync, unless you don't mind being locked at 30 FPS (assuming 60Hz display). With Virtu Vsync, you can go into Nvidia Control Panel and change Vsync to "Adaptive (Half Refresh-Rate)" or whatever it is, and then you can have, for example, 43 FPS average, and still be tear free.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I wouldn't use the Virtu Vsync in instances where I wouldn't have used it before, like any online gaming. No Vsync of any kind, Virtu or not, is still the most desirable setting in those situations. But in singleplayer, or games where you do not mind enabling Vsync, it is miles better. Not sure the exact FPS loss with Virtu Vsync, but a small loss is still miles better than being FPS limited by your display's refresh rate. If I would have to guess, I would say between 5-10% is all I am seeing in lost FPS while running Virtu Vsync versus Vsync disabled. If I can find some time, maybe I'll do some more testing with some actual numbers to look at. I never really used Virtu MVP before, so I can't comment on the improvements, or perhaps lack thereof, in comparison to an older version.


Ah, rgr. I have to use vsync in PS2 otherwise I get atrocious tearing (accentuated by the latency of a 1440p display) I'm not impressed enough with the version that came with the mobo to try the paid version. But if it works well and makes things nice and buttery without tearing, I'm down.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Ah, rgr. I have to use vsync in PS2 otherwise I get atrocious tearing (accentuated by the latency of a 1440p display) I'm not impressed enough with the version that came with the mobo to try the paid version. But if it works well and makes things nice and buttery without tearing, I'm down.


So far, so good on my end, but your mileage may vary. Can't hurt to try the "demo" or whatever is going on with it. Still not sure because I still have not been able to see anything about this being a demo...does anyone know if there is supposed to be some message or something that says it is during install, and I just overlooked it? Somehow? Is there something within the program where I can find anything to do with this demo period?


----------



## ManOfC

So what are the benifits of I - mode besides the perormance hit and power consumption saving at idle and using the Discrete GPU for another option with the IGPU as primary? Do I have to set the IGPU as primary in the bios before using I mode? or can I leave that for D-mode?

I mean if in D-mode I get a performance boost, and fps when playing games and video transcoding and what not, When not gaming or using a non extensive game will it run off the IGPU? like said a game that does not need that that much like a 2D game, or a game on an emulator?

SO basically in D-mode when I am not using a game the graphics card goes idle, and if I am using a 2d game or less the IGPu comes into play?

is it the same for i-mode?

I may give it a try when I upgrade my pc some more, currently switching out old fans for new fans, and changed the heatsink.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I can only use "D" mode for full 1440p resolution on my main monitor. For "I", most games won't even start. And if they do, they show up at low resolution and on my secondary display only (which is plugged into the motherboard). That's for the current fully-licenced version of Virtu MVP-- not the v.2 trial. The default application settings that were tested by Lucid and are the recommended compatible settings show all programs on the list working in "D" mode.


----------



## ManOfC

So I can only used D mode for 1080p? should it not work on I, I was just looking for clear benifits of I mode. I do not know how it works if it is the one that saves more power and only uses the graphics card when it needs to. is what I mean. If that is not the case then on both modes when not doing something extensive the gpu should go idle.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm not sure, to be honest, maybe someone knows the proper answer. But "i" mode has never worked for me, with my primary 1440p monitor that's plugged into the discrete GPU (otherwise I don't get output on it). Could be the case for Korean monitors, as mine is an Achieva ShiMian and only works off dual-DVI ports on discrete graphics cards. In any event, the "i" mode is pretty useless to me. Lucid does have a list of tested pre-set configurations of Virtu MVP, and as I said, the default settings for all the games and applications (like Heaven 3.0) are all set to "D" mode by default.


----------



## ManOnFire

i-Mode still works on 1080p the same. Depending on your Lucid version, your monitor/monitors need to be plugged into the mobo. In that configuration your gpu should go into an idle state and save power.

In tests on mine, even with the igpu taking the strain my gpu was already running on so low a power it made no difference. And in this mode if a game doesn't work with Lucid to engage your gpu then it will only run through your igpu...In other words like crap.

d-Mode is the better choice and honestly, the benifits are NOT worth the 32 quid you'd need to spend to buy a version of lucid that works.


----------



## atomicmew

Guys, think about how Vsync actually works. If your monitor is 60 Hz, you're only seeing 60 FPS vsynced maximum. Period. You are not actually seeing more than that, regardless of what your FRAPS is reporting.

Virtual vsync is simply a form of triple buffering, allowing the GPU to render ahead. The ONLY way you'll theoretically see reduced latency compared to conventional triple buffering is if you combine it with hyperformance (if it even works is another question). And even then, the biggest difference will be measured around 0.001s input latency. And if you're such a stickler for input latency you're obviously better off just disabling any vsync altogether.

Is 0.001s really worth $50 to you guys? C'mon, get real. You're better off putting that dough into a better vid card or a faster response monitor when you upgrade and seeing some actual performance increase instead of fake inflated numbers.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOnFire*
> 
> i-Mode still works on 1080p the same. Depending on your Lucid version, your monitor/monitors need to be plugged into the mobo. In that configuration your gpu should go into an idle state and save power.
> 
> In tests on mine, even with the igpu taking the strain my gpu was already running on so low a power it made no difference. And in this mode if a game doesn't work with Lucid to engage your gpu then it will only run through your igpu...In other words like crap.
> 
> d-Mode is the better choice and honestly, the benifits are NOT worth the 32 quid you'd need to spend to buy a version of lucid that works.


Yeah, that means those who own monitors without OSD controls (like the Korean panels that can only work off discrete GPUs when plugged into dual-link DVI) can't really use the "i" mode. But again, many games I've tried to open in the "i" mode don't even open. They are shown as running, but they are never displayed. Or else they just crash right away (and I do have a secondary monitor plugged into the motherboard). I honestly feel like a lot of replies here are just theorizing and not coming from experience. I've never had Virtu MVP work consistently and reliably, and I've been trying since last summer with various GPUs and configurations. Promises on paper are one thing, but as an example of an "approved application", Heaven 3.0 doesn't work with Virtu MVP for me. It either crashes or I experience strong stuttering. That's with leaving everything on default recommended settings for that application (and no added fps with Hyperformance on).


----------



## MKHunt

Well, after this morning I downloaded the demo.

Currently all Lucid software is disabled and I have disabled the iGPU. It's that good when your video card is already competent.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Well, after this morning I downloaded the demo.
> 
> Currently all Lucid software is disabled and I have disabled the iGPU. It's that good when your video card is already competent.


If you don't use virtual sync or hyperformance and just run Virtu MVP in the background, it may lower your card temperatures without taking a hit on performance. Mostly works for me, which is The Only reason I use Virtu myself. Even with competent cards, like a 7970 and my old GTX 670. Unless you're water-cooling your GPU. I shave off a up to a few degrees from our overclocked Sapphire 7970 with Virtu non-MVP (Z68 chipset).


----------



## jprovido

I got it to work but aero is disabling when I run a 3d application which is really annoying for me. anyway to fix this?


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> If you don't use virtual sync or hyperformance and just run Virtu MVP in the background, it may lower your card temperatures without taking a hit on performance. Mostly works for me, which is The Only reason I use Virtu myself. Even with competent cards, like a 7970 and my old GTX 670. Unless you're water-cooling your GPU. I shave off a up to a few degrees from our overclocked Sapphire 7970 with Virtu non-MVP (Z68 chipset).


interesting.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

I picked up a copy of the Pro edition while it's on sale to check it out. So far so good. But was it worth $55? I dont really think so to be honest as i got the same performance boost in both games and converting of video as i did with version 1.

Either way i hope this gets subsidized the motherboard manufacturers, the improvements to the UI are a big plus, but i don't use it enough to justify $90 (non sale price) a year for the technology. I'm no cheapskate either and don't mind paying for software i use, but this just don't seem to be worth the price.

Maybe $50 a year, but $90 is too much money.


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Maybe $50 a year, but $90 is too much money.


After already paying extra for a MB with the feature. I expect to pay NOTHING for software to make it work. I would never buy a mouse, then expect to pay 32 quid for the software and drivers to make it work...Period.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOnFire*
> 
> After already paying extra for a MB with the feature. I expect to pay NOTHING for software to make it work. I would never buy a mouse, then expect to pay 32 quid for the software and drivers to make it work...Period.


Obviously you still have access to the first version of the software which is available through your motherboard vendor, but no one knows how they are planning on selling the software in the future and why they have changed the way to sell their product .

Maybe it's not dependent on an integrated chip and it's standalone software? If that's the case maybe they just advertise it through the motherboard vendors with a sticker - "Support LucidVirtu MVP", just like they have stickers that say "Certified for Windows 8".

Either way i don't personally feel I'd be getting $90 worth for it to be worth it. But i have a feeling they will be charging for added features which go above and beyond the version bundles with motherboards and people can subscribe if they want them!


----------



## atomicmew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Obviously you still have access to the first version of the software which is available through your motherboard vendor, but no one knows how they are planning on selling the software in the future and why they have changed the way to sell their product .


The first version was buggy as hell, didn't work with many games, used double vram AND had a memory leak. They shouldn't be charging people for a bug fix patch, which is basically what 2.0 is.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicmew*
> 
> The first version was buggy as hell, didn't work with many games, used double vram AND had a memory leak. They shouldn't be charging people for a bug fix patch, which is basically what 2.0 is.


Is there an analysis of this written out somewhere? I'd like to see it. I don't see this increased VRAM consumption with the original MVP, but maybe it's application-specific.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicmew*
> 
> The first version was buggy as hell, didn't work with many games, used double vram AND had a memory leak. They shouldn't be charging people for a bug fix patch, which is basically what 2.0 is.


The only bug i've encountered with the software is when i switch from windowed to fullscreen mode in Starcraft 2, the graphics get all corrupted and I'm forced to restart the game and that still happens in 2.0. But i can't say i've ever had excessive VRAM usage when using it??

Here are the change notes:
http://www.lucidlogix.com/download/VirtuMVP2_Release_notes3-0-104_Feb_05_2013.pdf

But i won't be paying for it. It's way too expensive, i just picked up a year to see what all the fuss was about, and it wasn't much lol.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I'll wait for some reviews since I havn't been impressed with this technology so far.

The only interesting thing to me is the I/D mode for power saving. Is this possible on the free version?


----------



## atomicmew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is there an analysis of this written out somewhere? I'd like to see it. I don't see this increased VRAM consumption with the original MVP, but maybe it's application-specific.


No "official" analysis that I can find, but just search google "virtu memory leak" for some forum discussions.

Maybe it's been fixed with the latest release, but if that's the case, why would one use 2.0? Try out the early release if you don't believe me. Run unigine benchmark twice in a row (without restarting). You will not be able to get nearly the same score on the second time.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Not going to try earlier versions, but at least the last few pre-2.0 versions have not shown that for me. Consequent runs of Heaven 3.0 (and 4.0) show nearly identical scores until I change overclock settings. I do not use Hyperformance, however, as it's not been working properly with Heaven and many other programs.


----------



## ManOnFire

atomicmew is bang on the money, and that's what i meant. Version 1 was garbage, bugged to hell, Little support and even the apps it supported it didn't work properly on. e.g. BF3. Just do some google leg work, There are forums full of people saying 1.0 was trash and were having no end of issues with it.

2.0 is a re-skinned MVP 1.0 with all the bugs fixed. We should NOT be made to pay for it.

It's not worth the fee anyway for the questionable gains and if you have to pay for every new release its sure as **** not worth it.

To me its no different to buying a graphics card and then having to pay 32 quid for drivers to make it work.


----------



## ManOfC

Might as well allow people to buy the stuff one time and not pay 50-90 a year for it. then with incremential updates and releases we can download it on an account since we already paid, this is ridiculous. Good luck to them, that is all I have to say, I was going to purchase it too. 50 bucks a year no thanks, they would make more having it the other way, it would be more benificial to them.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> I'll wait for some reviews since I havn't been impressed with this technology so far.
> 
> The only interesting thing to me is the I/D mode for power saving. Is this possible on the free version?


Only thing that really interested me was this, and I have a last gen low end high tier to mid tier graphics card 6770-870 AMD card. So I could use it and get some benifit from it period.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Finally tried MVP v2.0 on a system with Z68 + HD 7970 (Catalyst 13.2), which normally uses Lucid Virtu (non-MVP). I was hoping to see something good, but in fact, performance was worse than with non-MVP. Screen-tearing in games with Virtual Sync enabled and disabled. Hyperformance not really helping. Overall, the programs that are included into the MVP approved list by default are still not working with it properly (at least the ones I've tried). So I'm sticking with Virtu non-MVP for this system and the original MVP for my Z77 system--only for lower temperatures: I never have Hyperformance or Virtual Sync enabled as they do more harm than good.

I've been trying out Lucid's offering since last spring, and, having gone through a number of updated versions, I was expecting something better from the new paid version of MVP. I was disappointed =/

And as far as drivers go, I've tried all sorts by now: nVidia and AMD, betas and WHQLs. Never seen any noticeable benefit from Hyperformance (except once with an HD 7870 that I did not have for long) or Virtual Sync.


----------



## Chaython

this software didnt work good when i tried it


----------



## ElevenEleven

Another member linked an article in another related thread on OCN that I thought would be useful to repost here. It is a very interesting article, albeit a tad difficult to read (translating from French with Google Translator option in Chrome):

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/858-1/lucidlogix-virtu-mvp-pratique.html

*This article demonstrates the caveats of Hyperformance and Virtual Sync and explains that they are not as good as advertised.* In my recent experience, Virtual Sync actually adds frame tearing.


----------



## ManOfC

I never turned mine on with the gpu I use it is low to mid amd hd last gen series so.....

This is not worth it in the long run?

Actually the power performance... right? the power saving is the interesting point.


----------



## shizdan

So the previous version came bundled with my mobo, now I have to pay for the new version? Just wondering...


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shizdan*
> 
> So the previous version came bundled with my mobo, now I have to pay for the new version? Just wondering...


Thats about the cut of it yes. And the one that came with your mobo is garbage.


----------



## steve210

Well I bought the virtu MVP 2.0 today got say its a lot smoother then that other piece crap virtu MVP 1.0 . I actually kind like the 2.0 version it's pretty neat


----------



## MakubeX

I tried MVP 1.0 with Bioshock Infinite and it didn't work at all, all it did was crash. So I uninstalled 1.0 and tried MVP 2.0. I must say I'm impressed. Virtual Vsync worked perfectly. No drop in performance, nice and responsive mouse movement and no tearing what-so-ever. If this is any indication of how it performs on most games I might just buy it.


----------



## dmxdex2020

Does lucid give extra fps?


----------



## Pip Boy

why not run Raedon pro with the adaptive Vsync function enabled for those who hate tearing it is a god send


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> why not run Raedon pro with the adaptive Vsync function enabled for those who hate tearing it is a god send


Doesn't work on all games, in fact I've had it work extremely poorly compared to Nvidia's option. ='(

From what I can tell though, this virtu thing is neato. Too bad it wasn't around ages ago, would be much more refined now.


----------



## Kyoujin

VirtuMVP 1.0 came packaged with my board and was one of the reasons I purchased it; but it didn't work. In fact, it was detrimental to the smooth operation of my system. I'm not at all thrilled about the thought of shelling out money for a "working" version now. Good luck selling that, Lucidlogix, because I'm not interested.


----------



## 8800GT

Raised my fps in bf3 almost 10 fps. And it's nice being able to turn of v-sync and not have tearing. Hyperformance is just awesome though. It honestly does improve responsiveness quite a bit, and I'm not blowing smoke up your butts. I was dissatisfied with MVP 1 and even the regular lucid virtu worked better, but this is quite the program. At least try it out. Remember you need to have your igp driver installed for it to work alongside you AMD/Nvidia driver and your board should have GPU postpone that lets your gpu stay idle while active.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Raised my fps in bf3 almost 10 fps. And it's nice being able to turn of v-sync and not have tearing. Hyperformance is just awesome though. It honestly does improve responsiveness quite a bit, and I'm not blowing smoke up your butts. I was dissatisfied with MVP 1 and even the regular lucid virtu worked better, but this is quite the program. At least try it out. Remember you need to have your igp driver installed for it to work alongside you AMD/Nvidia driver and your board should have GPU postpone that lets your gpu stay idle while active.


Aren't those fake frames turning vsymc of is nice though


----------



## Whodat1972

I just got done trying 2.0 and it messed up my computer...somehow it kept both drives in....I can't uninstall either....uninstall00.dll is missing.....Ive tried deleteing, reinstalling it...nothing...Im not quite sure what the drive is called or where to find them to manually remove them...

All this happened when I installed it....I deleted the old version first, I prob should have left it in so the 2.0 it could of detected the old version...idk...they need to work the bugs out if they think Imma pay 50 bucks...I think it helps a little....but not enough to stop my tomb raider. I see more stable frame rates, meaning my max, average, and min numbers seem to be more of a tighter pattern. Yet, there's no playing with it really..no control at all. Maybe show my gains somehow? Maybe a basic benchmark with it?


----------



## 9Thermal9

My Sabertooth Z77 MB purchase included a full license for Lucid's MVP and free update for Virtu 2.0. Still, don't use it. The performance boost is smoke and mirrors. And, it appeared Lucid got used as default at the expense of my GTX670.


----------



## zorrobyte

I've experimented with Lucid for a year or two and I have to say it's garbage. Their software is so broken, you can't even expand the game settings menu to see what the last option is.
I tried 2.0 and it did absolutely nothing, even with supported hardware but reminders to give them my money.

Concept is nice but much like MSI's HW, software is subpar, incomplete and poorly documented.


----------



## dominatorx

Hey Guyz

I have a P8Z68-V PRO motherboard which came along with the first generation "Lucid Virtu" and that version of the software had numerous amount of bugs and would not work with some games displaying an error "CRT not initialized......."

I emailed Lucid almost a year back asking if they could release some updates to fix the problems, but they haven't yet replied. And it seems that they are not gonna release any updates for the old version. That is unfair since people with the old Z68 mobos can't make use of a feature which they paid for.
They have a very poor support and feedback system.

I then installed the "Virtu MVP" and that worked flawlessly, but the problem was a 30 day evaluation period









Then I tried the new "Virtu MVP 2.0" and that too worked on my Z68 mobo. But on startup, sometimes the software ends unexpectedly and then you manually have to open it. Secondly, the software has been configured to use the discrete GPU when the screensaver comes on (This is extremely dull on Lucids part)

And Lucid should seriously do something about their support for customers because they want to sell their software through motherboard manufacturers. The reason why we purchase the mobos is because we find the lucid software impressive as it saves power and money. The impression what I get from them is that they release software with bugs, then stop updates for that version, and then come out with a new stable version with all the fixes that you have to pay for.

This is very disappointing......


----------



## ccharalambous

hello guys,
im new to MVP Virtu and the reason i tried to use it its because the GFX i have had some issues and had to replace it with an older (HD Radeon 4870) one with no HDMI output.
In order to connect my TV, I tried to use the MVP Virtu with the HDMI output on z77.
I am using the TV only to watch movies but when i cross the video player from my monitor which is connected to on the GFX with the DVI slot over the tv, the colors on the video change colors and the video is unwatchable. i believe there;s something wrong with the Codex but i would like to ask if anyone else had this issue and manage to solve it. i made a quick search in the forums but couldn't find anything.

thanks in advance.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccharalambous*
> 
> hello guys,
> im new to MVP Virtu and the reason i tried to use it its because the GFX i have had some issues and had to replace it with an older (HD Radeon 4870) one with no HDMI output.
> In order to connect my TV, I tried to use the MVP Virtu with the HDMI output on z77.
> I am using the TV only to watch movies but when i cross the video player from my monitor which is connected to on the GFX with the DVI slot over the tv, the colors on the video change colors and the video is unwatchable. i believe there;s something wrong with the Codex but i would like to ask if anyone else had this issue and manage to solve it. i made a quick search in the forums but couldn't find anything.
> 
> thanks in advance.


In order to use integrated graphics, all you need to do is enable integrated graphics in the motherboard BIOS. You don't need Lucid Virtu for what you are doing. Virtu is something else entirely. You should be able to just plug in your TV to your motherboard via an HDMI cord, provided that you've enabled integrated graphics.

Integrated graphics works in conjunction with a discrete graphics card to support multi-monitor function--this is not something that Lucid's software gives. Make sure to have your primary monitor connected to your discrete card and your TV connected to your motherboard. All you need to do is to go into Windows display settings and extend displays or duplicate, or whatever when you need to project onto the TV.


----------



## ccharalambous

i already tried that with now luck








now the MVP is uninstalled and on the pic you can see the same video displayed on the pc monitor (left) adn the tv (right pic)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Have you tried that ^ You are duplicating displays--try extending or showing only on one temporarily.


----------



## Flayzor

Tried 3.0, really liked it, games became smoother and they are not being affected by recording/streaming in 1080p @30FPS as much as without MVP.


----------



## MannixTheWall

Hi guys

This is my first post here
















I downloaded and installed the 64 bit version and low and behold it crashed my computer. My system then failed to shutdown properly and i had to do a system restore. I have yet to fully troubleshoot what happened but i strongly advise not to use this program. My system is only a month old built by myself so this program is is very unstable.

I will update this post once I've fully troubleshooted my issue.

I will also put my spec details on later when i get home.


----------



## braincracking

^ Got to make sure your motherboard supports it do, I am using it on Asrock Extreme 6 and it actually works surprisingly well to suppress vsync issues.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> In short Lucid Virtu MVP is a software/hardware solution that allows any current GPU, from both NVIDIA and AMD, to work together with the integrated GPUs of Intel's LGA1155 processors.


I read about this in my motherboard manual and I find it highly misleading. I'm guessing most people will think "Oh wow this software will use both my integrated and discreet graphics card together for 20x more performance in games!!!" Yeah..no nothing like that. The discreet graphics card switches on for games...off for videos and desktop use...wow...amazing...(not really)

Marketing crap...all the way...


----------



## MannixTheWall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> ^ Got to make sure your motherboard supports it do, I am using it on Asrock Extreme 6 and it actually works surprisingly well to suppress vsync issues.


I retract my previous post. I've managed to get it working and it bumped my Heaven benchmark to a score of 808 on ultra normal tessellation v-sync 1920 x 1080 :-D

This is with an Intel i7 3730k and gigabytes geforce gtx 650 TI BOOST. I'm playing far cry 3 on ultra settinga getting 60+ Fps the lowest is about 50 but very rare and not that noticeable.

One final point the mvp that's on download via this thread did make my pc go a bur mental, however I had a full package licensed copy via my gigabyte motherboard. Win win


----------



## fallex

So, just to be clear... Lucid's website says that the license is only valid for 1 computer, for 1 year. Are you telling me I gotta buy this every year!?


----------



## dominatorx

Yeah. You have to buy it every year








The old versions were so buggy and free, now when they come out with a proper version they start pricing it.


----------



## Overblunder

Okay, so I'm a bit late to the discussion, but I'm so upset over this foistware/crapware that I opened an account just to tell you about it. Like most people, I had problems with the beta/free version of late, and even when it worked, I'm not sure I saw any improvement in my system's performance. So I just found out about the trial/pay version and installed it. Is this some kind of crappy joke? It gives an error about incorrect configuration whenever I boot, which apparently then fixes itself because I can restart it just fine. The list of games for which you can configure the software has nothing to do with anything installed on your system, perhaps to convince you that if you buy the software and all these great games, the product will do what they claim. Left 4 Dead 2 won't run at all with it enabled. Deadlight hangs with it enabled. Deadlight... hangs. And they want me to pay for it??? Wow.

Oh, the punchline to the joke, if you didn't get it--one of the system tray menu items is "Check for discount." That right there says it all. Suggests that even they think the software is overpriced, plus it shows they are more concerned with getting your cash than with ensuring that the program works and has features you actually need.

If anyone is on the fence about this... and I'm not sure that's possible, give it a miss. It isn't worth the headache or system resources.


----------



## orl2222

Utter Lousy software. Got a new MSI Z87 board with it, all it did was crash windows media center on my windows 8 X64 install. I was to the point of reinstalling windows, till I uninstalled it. And they want 59.00 for peeps to buy it now? Your better off saving the 59.00 and using towards a newer or better graphics card.


----------



## Ribozyme

SO this is optimus/synergy like technology ? Great why haven't I heard earlier of this!! But it doesn't seem to work that good seeing the comments?


----------



## rawagent

Got a new motherboard that supports this feature.
Will try and post....


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawagent*
> 
> Got a new motherboard that supports this feature.
> Will try and post....


Don't bother bro, everyone knows it's a crap.


----------



## rawagent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Don't bother bro, everyone knows it's a crap.


So, I will not get any FPS improvements ??!!
I needed it because I can't effort expensive graphics card


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawagent*
> 
> So, I will not get any FPS improvements ??!!
> I needed it because I can't effort expensive graphics card


There is a reason why nobody uses it.


----------



## rick19011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> There is a reason why nobody uses it.


And you don't even bother to tell him the reason?








LOL!


----------



## ManOnFire

I emailed MSI and Lucid to complain about having to pay for the updated software just to have MVP working. I payed in good faith for a MB with MVP tech, only to find I would then have to pay for the software to make it work....Disgusting.

I have since figured out how to reset the 30 day timer with a dat. file so **** em. PM if you want info.


----------



## Pionir

Boys









You can not use the program with games that are DX11 if you use Sandy Bridge processor and expect some results, especially for the "I" selected mode









Sandy Bridge (eg HD 3000) is DirectX 10.1, Ivy B. (HD 4000) is DX 11









Intel 2600K @ Intel iGPU HD 3000 (GT2+) + Crysis 3 :
http://pokit.org/get/?705eee2f1d71a42df1af806e18baac79.jpg

For best results, I think you should use the Ivy Bridge CPU and Z77 motherboard with which the program is presented for the first time.

Edit. Also, All users of the first version has been updated for free, eg Virtu MVP 1.0 ;

*rev. 2.1.115a* (Fixed issues with Hyperformance for top 25 games, Battlefield 3 performance issue fixed, Internal bug fixes-Win 7),
rev. 2.1.221 Added Win8 support


----------



## pure_cure

Anyone with an ASRock board and sli setup tried this yet? Last time i used virtu mvp I couldn't POST.


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure*
> 
> Anyone with an ASRock board and sli setup tried this yet? Last time i used virtu mvp I couldn't POST.


You can not use SLI configuration, even if you use Lucid MVP 2.0.
Quote:


> Virtual Vsync and HyperFormance features are not available when SLI or CrossFire is enabled (Page 24)


http://www.lucidlogix.com/download/VirtuMVP2%20Pro%20Edition%20%20operation%20manual%20jan%2031,%202013.pdf


----------



## CalinTM

Its working as it should ?
I enabled virtu into d-mode in the bios, then installed the igpu graphics driver then installed virtu.

http://s12.postimg.org/5n1lsvvnh/444.jpg


----------



## xzamples

i have a msi gtx 760 gpu and a msi z87-g45 mobo running a i5-4670k 1150 haswell cpu

i installed virtu mvp 2.0 but when i try to open up the virtu mvp 2.0 control panel and it gave me this error:



do i have to enable it in bios or something?


----------



## PR-Imagery

It *always* says that. Its horribly broken and doesn't work most of the time. Haven't been able to enable it on either of my boards, MVP and pre-MVP.

Also, idk if its been posted but they are offering free upgrades to MVP 2.0 til the 31st: http://lucidlogix.com/free-upgrade/


----------



## Whodat1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i have a msi gtx 760 gpu and a msi z87-g45 mobo running a i5-4670k 1150 haswell cpu
> 
> i installed virtu mvp 2.0 but when i try to open up the virtu mvp 2.0 control panel and it gave me this error:
> 
> 
> 
> do i have to enable it in bios or something?


Yes, you have to enable your igpu or intergraded graphics .


----------



## Pionir

Check the RAM configuration and the amount of memory that is allocated to the iGPU.

The iGPU uses DDR3 RAM memory, give it amount of 1 GB or more.

Also install the drivers for the iGPU, start the computer / monitor connected to iGPU (motherboard) and without power on the GTX 760, just for test.

If it works properly, return the monitor cable and power to the GTX 760 and then use Virtu MVP.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I wanted to test it out but it just Blue Screens windows 8.1


----------



## Pionir

Yes, it is problem for Win 8.1.

The problem is (probably) caused by the driver of the iGPU, Intel driver.
Quote:


> Intel® Iris™ and HD graphics Driver for Windows 7/8/*8.1** 64


https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3720&DwnldID=23405&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Laptop+graphics+drivers&ProductProduct=4th+Generation+Intel%C2%AE+Core%E2%84%A2+Processors+with+Intel%C2%AE+HD+Graphics+4600&DownloadType=Drivers&lang=eng


----------



## Zaxis01

I am using it with an intel i7 3770k and gigabyte sniper 3 motherboard and tested with crysis 2 and 3 both working and a noticeable 5-10 fps improvement. Also with virtual Vsync I have it locked in game and frames go past 60fps with no visual screen tearing.

Seems pretty stable so far.


----------



## MrElusive

Hi. I just bought Virtu MVP 2.0 Pro Edition last night and just installed it on my HTPC.
Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI, i7 4770K, EVGA GTX 760 SC, 2x4GB DDR3 1600, Intel 530 SSD 240GB, Win7 64-Bit
After +50MHz GPU overclock and +200MHz Memory overclock, Heaven 4.0 was delivering 35.7 FPS at 1920x1080P, DX11, all detail and AA settings maxed out.

Then I installed Virtu MVP 2.0 Pro Trial Edition to make sure it would work with my system as my motherboard is not listed on the website as compatible hardware...I think GTX 760 isn't listed as supported, either. But it installed fine and detected both iGPU and dGPU (have HDMI connected to the GTX 760). Made sure software was enabled, and had a profile for Heaven 4.0, and get this, same exact settings and got 50.1 FPS !!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a RIDICULOUS improvement. Gonna see how it does in Valley 4.0 with Virtu Disabled/Enabled but I am ECSTATIC right now !!!!!!!!!!1111111111111


----------



## Zaxis01

Hey have you tested bf4 or crysis 3 yet?


----------



## MrElusive

Nope, sorry, only got Euro Truck Simulator 2 on that PC for now, lol. That machine is just for that game and for watching Blu-Rays and any web surfing on the TV.


----------



## MrElusive

The real potential with this software is in gaming laptops. People who buy gaming laptops and want the best GPU they can get, OEM PC manufacturers really take us for a ride on the pricing with higher-level GPU's. Some companies are currently charging $500+ to upgrade to GTX 880M. This program, full list price of $90 for Pro version, is totally worth it if it even provides half the gains of upgrading to a GTX 880M.


----------



## Costfree

Is this worth getting. I want to play d3 on my Msi gt70. Thats the only game the dedicated gpu doesnt switch over on. Other games like league, rust, tera the 670m worked fine with. Anyone experiencing this with optimus and d3?


----------



## MrElusive

D3 = Diablo III?

Because I see a profile for that in the program. But I don't see any profile for Optimus, but that doesn't mean it won't work. You can just create a profile by adding the game's .exe launch file and then switcch on Hyperformance and Discrete modes and it will work.

You should first try to get Diablo 3 to run off of your 670M before installing Virtu MVP to take advantage of both the iGPU and the discrete GPU 670M.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> D3 = Diablo III?
> 
> Because I see a profile for that in the program. But I don't see any profile for Optimus, but that doesn't mean it won't work. You can just create a profile by adding the game's .exe launch file and then switcch on Hyperformance and Discrete modes and it will work.
> 
> You should first try to get Diablo 3 to run off of your 670M before installing Virtu MVP to take advantage of both the iGPU and the discrete GPU 670M.


I tried everything. Nothing seems to work for diablo 3.


----------



## MrElusive

Then maybe download it. There is a free 30-day evaluation period. Like I said, I did not see a profile for Optimus but you can create one very easily, and there is a profile for Diablo 3. Make sure that you have drivers installed for both your integrated graphics (I'm guessing Intel HD graphics) and your discrete graphics (in your case, the 670M). A "Virtu MVP" watermark comes up in the corner of the screen when you launch the game automatically to let you know that it's working. You can disable the watermark, or have it pop up for the first few seconds of launching the game which is what I do.


----------



## ManOnFire

I found MVP more hit than miss, It does not work on most games. Plus due to what MVP actually does the FPS counter can't be trusted to report correctly. IT DOES NOT ACTUALLY INCREASE FPS...

I don't use it because on a powerful system the effects are negative more than any noticeable positive. But on mobile GPU, or low end the benefits may be there.

To all those determined to try it, *I know how to infinitely reset the trial period*. Private me if you don't want to pay yearly for something that should be free! After all, we payed for the tech but then have to buy the driver??? Rip off!


----------



## MrElusive

ManOnFire, you're saying that no FPS counter cannot be trusted after Virtu is installed? As posted previously, I received very substantial gains in Heaven 4.0 Benchmark. I went from 35FPS default to 50FPS after installing and enabling Virtu. I also received around 30% gains in Heaven 4.0 Benchmark on my laptop which has a 750M and HD 4600 Graphics. I purchased the Pro Edition which is supposed to provide the best improvement in performance.

Also I am running EVGA PrecisionX and the gameplay smoothness does seem to feel very much inline with the current FPS in a game. Plus, the Heaven 4.0 Benchmark FPS counter and EVGA PrecisionX FPS counter match up perfectly.

So please explain yourself.


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> ManOnFire, you're saying that no FPS counter cannot be trusted after Virtu is installed? As posted previously, I received very substantial gains in Heaven 4.0 Benchmark. I went from 35FPS default to 50FPS after installing and enabling Virtu. I also received around 30% gains in Heaven 4.0 Benchmark on my laptop which has a 750M and HD 4600 Graphics. I purchased the Pro Edition which is supposed to provide the best improvement in performance.
> 
> Also I am running EVGA PrecisionX and the gameplay smoothness does seem to feel very much inline with the current FPS in a game. Plus, the Heaven 4.0 Benchmark FPS counter and EVGA PrecisionX FPS counter match up perfectly.
> 
> So please explain yourself.


Sorry I should have explained better....Due to the way Virtua works it renders the FPS counter very (if not completely) inaccurate.

Lucid works as a funnel between your CPU and GPU, effectively filtering which frames produced by the game are displayed next by the GPU.

Screen tear, stutter and a lack of smoothness is normally caused by conflicts between FPS being produced by the GPU and how its displayed. Tearing and ghosting for instance is frames coming into the graphics pipeline too quickly and being rendered before another frame has finished, So they overlap.

So...Lucid selectively drops or pre-renders frames as it see's best to keep them hitting the screen in time and increasing smoothness.

Those frame effects can't accurately be picked out by FPS counters so they're rarely, if ever correct.

So...to summerise although your FPS counter is reading 50 up from 35 and your game feels smoother. Chances are those extra frames are either part of the same 35 held in the pipeline or skipped frames to result in the smoothness you perceive.

Another example is when I use Lucid with Planetside 2, without it i can run at about 160 frames. With it on it shoots up to 999 lol

All that being said Lucid is a great idea and when it works its great, it just doesn't WAY more than it does for me.


----------



## MrElusive

Cool, so how do we verify if Virtu MVP is actually helping or hurting us in a particular game?


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Cool, so how do we verify if Virtu MVP is actually helping or hurting us in a particular game?


Only by playing it really. If it feels smoother and more fluid then its helping









Like I said, its a bit of a hit and miss program. But when it works you can really see and feel the effects.


----------



## Pionir

I think it was a prelude (the introduction) to AMD Mantle-some sort ...









Now It is more important image quality, number of objects and the amount of actions which are displayed per frame.

Many people use a very strong discrete card, sometimes up to 10 times stronger than the integrated, so it is no wonder that (they) do not notice improvement.


----------



## zacker

hello guys i just installed virtu mvp on my machine i have 3570k and maximus v extreme mainboard i installed both drivers intel and nvidia i have 780 ti card oc to 1250 mhz i did 3d mark firestrikes test before enabling this i had around 10800 score and now with this is around 14000 so its actually working for my card also i have a second monitor hdmi working with the intel 4000 graphics of the cpu so i confirm if you have all of those you have indeed some nice fps gains for example in tomb raider if i enable vurtual vsync from virtu mvp and hypeformance fps owns 150 fps or something on 60hz monitor without tearing i really like this


----------



## dominatorx

Hello everyone,

I am currently running the latest version of virtu MVP 2.0 on my windows 8.1 pro.
My system is an i7 2600k with a gtx580 and P8Z68-V PRO mobo.
When I run virtu on the igpu, the NVidia PhysX option disappears on ac4 black flag compared to virtu on dgpu where the PhysX option is available.

Is anyone experiencing these issues as well?

Thanks


----------



## xzamples

My suggestion:

Uninstall this terrible software.

That is all.


----------



## louiebh

Ive been having amazing success with this program but sadly im locked to trial does anyone have the reset for this? Ive tried contacting lucid but no replies


----------

